# Reel worthless Memorial Day tournament



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Fished the tournament and overall was pretty slow . Raised two fish that didn't bite and then caught this one Sunday morning. 463# and got 3rd place . Killed the fish at elf.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a killer fish! I'll put that on my bucket list that I score one like that!

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh my, my - Oh hell yes. Congratulations on a fine one!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice guys . Congrats on an awesome fish.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrats Alex:thumbsup:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What more can one say.....Nice.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice fish


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I wouldn't have hesitated! Nice fish and nice profit.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Dang Alex!!! Way to go as always...


----------



## blakeb (Aug 10, 2009)

How do you go about measuring the fish before you decide to kill it?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

blakeb said:


> How do you go about measuring the fish before you decide to kill it?


I used a tag stick with a premesured length of #300 leader material and a small hookless softhead bait. As the boat was moving we placed the stick it the tip of the lower jaw and the bait would keep the mono stretched out so you could get a measurement. Just had to bed Dang sure you got the placement right so you didn't kill a short fish.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Congrats, that's a huge one!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Great fish and sportsmanship


----------

